
SF tech company offers employees $10K to move outside Bay Area - joshrotenberg
http://sf.curbed.com/2017/3/20/14986354/zapier-delocation-move-away-san-francisco
======
sand500
What I found interesting:

>Zapier has no office and all of its employees work remotely anyway, adding,
“Even [the] founders don't work from the same place. All three men work from
home.”

Makes sense financially for them. If you don't live in the Bay Area, they can
pay you less and still offer a competitive salary.

